

Apache Wicket – three years of lessons learned - rohshall
http://blog.bosch-si.com/apache-wicket-lessons-learned/

======
rauar
Wicket is a single design flaw:

-no clean dependency injection possible due to the "page" life cycle

-inheritence hell out of the box with coder kiddies thinking adding even more subclasses would be "clean" and maintainable

\- excessive round-trips required in the build and test cycle

\- breaking Maven conventions w.r.t to resources and Java classes which f###'s
up Eclipse workspaces

Compare this against Bootstrap and a lightweight server-side implementation
which can be learned in a fraction of time compared to Wicket's "different"
approach.

great "design"

~~~
rohshall
Which light-weight server-side frameworks you would recommend then? apache
click? I could not find any which is popular.

~~~
rauar
BTW: one more thing which I initially did not mention is that Wicket generates
a hell lot of client-side code with loads of nested DIVs (per component
probably), weird and long wicket IDs which tell you nothing (they are
automatically created). Pretty tough to get used to - especially for someone
trying to understand what happens "under the hood".

~~~
rohshall
Thank you. I was under the impression that Spring MVC (actually Spring, in
general) requires a lot of XML configuration. But, maybe it's the best bet
now. I checked out Play 2.0. It's a nice framework, but documentation is
sparse, which is a show-stopper for a newbie like me.

------
metajack
Server died. Here's the Google cache version:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:-UXdDxO...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:-UXdDxOD6t8J:blog.bosch-
si.com/apache-wicket-lessons-learned/&hl=en&gl=us&prmd=imvns&strip=1)

